# Silly Stories Thread



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

This is to counter the Spooky Stories Thread so that you can laugh out your scared-ness after reading all those creepy stories. So here's how it works. You post your silly story. Other people do the same thing. The world if goat people are suddenly happier, laughing people! So give it a whirl! Can be funny, embarrassing, whatever! As long as it makes you laugh!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have one, but it involves a slight dirty word and I don't know what is allowed on the board. it is a very slight dirty word the common term for flatulence. Mods is that allowed, because the story makes no sense without that word?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I got pantsed one time on the playground at school!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I got pantsed one time on the playground at school!


Oh man! How old were you?


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> I have one, but it involves a slight dirty word and I don't know what is allowed on the board. it is a very slight dirty word the common term for flatulence. Mods is that allowed, because the story makes no sense without that word?


I hope it is I want to laugh hard!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> Oh man! How old were you?


I think it was 4th grade.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> I got pantsed one time on the playground at school!


Haha!! That's too funny!!


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I think it was 4th grade.


OMGosh that's really funny! Why?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ cause kids are weird :roll: the kids in my neighborhood would do that when we were like in 2nd/3rd grade lol!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok until the mods weight in on the term for flatulence I will tell another less funny story.
When I was in college I was broke so I drank a lot of koolaid. I also lived in a really dark apartment. So on more than one occasion I got to school and looked in the mirror of their well lit bathroom only to realize I had been walking around campus with a koolaid smile. usually green because I like lime the best....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Another time I went to class with my shirt buttoned up wrong. And just last month I noticed at 1 pm I had my shirt on backwards.... No one seemed to notice....


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

littlegoatgirl said:


> OMGosh that's really funny! Why?


It wasn't on purpose (I don't think) I was wearing sweatpants, and on the monkey bars. My friend 'hugged' my thighs and tried to pull me off. Well my pants came off instead! Lol.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Lets see what else, I am a complete mess, so I have tons of goofy things.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Okay here is another one finally not about me, my mom used to have a little Chihuahua named Buster. I have to be honest I hated that dog. But anyway, we went walking one day down our country road and we got to our neighbors house. Buster was with us and had been happily walking along until he spotted one of my neighbors cows. Now he had never seen a cow before. And it absolutely terrified him. He stood in the road and shook. Then all at once he just threw up. Seeing that cow literally scared him so bad he puked. I know it is kinda gross but it was also hilarious. We were all laughing at him and mom picked him up and carried him the rest of the way.


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> It wasn't on purpose (I don't think) I was wearing sweatpants, and on the monkey bars. My friend 'hugged' my thighs and tried to pull me off. Well my pants came off instead! Lol.


:lol:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

OMGosh Leslie those are awesome stories! :ROFL:


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Ok the mods told me I could go ahead and tell my story.
So here it is.
When my daughter was about 3 or 4 we had a tomcat she had named Prince. He was one of the sweetest tomcats on the face of the earth. One evening I came home after a particularly bad day at work. I was not in a very good mood. Prince came in the house when I did and my daughter was petting him and sitting in the floor watching TV. As cats do, he was rubbing up against her and then circling around her and rubbing up against her some more. Each pass he made by her to rub on her he would poot. Well after two or three times of him doing this my daughter looked at him very seriously and said, "Prince, are you fart powered?" I just lost it... Needless to say, my bad day and bad mood disappeared.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

:ROFL: Leslie, your stories are HILARIOUS!!!!! gas powered gas!!!! bwahahahaha!!!!! :slapfloor::slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

Yeah Leslie, they really are hilarious!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! Too funny Leslie!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am reminded of a story posted a while back that really tickled me. It was in the thread "Oh Craigslist".
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/oh-craigslist-123960/index3.html#post1108818


> Then this guy emails me about my add(Nigerian Dwarf Goats for sale)
> 
> He emails and says
> 
> ...


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:ROFL: :slapfloor: Too funny!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

milkmaid said:


> I am reminded of a story posted a while back that really tickled me. It was in the thread "Oh Craigslist". http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/oh-craigslist-123960/index3.html#post1108818


Hahah!! I remember that! :ROFL: gotta love people on CL :slapfloor:


----------



## littlegoatgirl (Jan 11, 2013)

milkmaid said:


> I am reminded of a story posted a while back that really tickled me. It was in the thread "Oh Craigslist".
> http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/oh-craigslist-123960/index3.html#post1108818


Oh. My. Gosh. Thank you for making my day. No, my week. My year? Got it- my life!  That was awesome


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

HAHA!:ROFL::lol:
That's hilarious, Milkmaid.

Here's mine. It wasn't so funny for me. But now when J look back I find it funny.
I'm was about to eat breakfast and drink my coffee and read a newspaper. :coffee2:]
Suddenly my sister runs in from outside and shouts,"Your goat is giving birth!!!!
"What! which one?"
"The black one."
I was so excited. I ran outside into the pouring rain. I ran to the goat shed.
None of the goats were giving birth.:scratch:
When I came back to the house I was soaked. 
apparently, she did that so she could steal my breakfast.:angry:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ haha! That's funny and pretty smart! :laugh:

I've got one...

So my grandparents have an old lake house.. In the summer the family goes up and stuff.. Well my aunt, my cousin, brother, and two sisters were fishing off the dock.. I was in the kayak waiting for my little cousin to get in so I could give him a ride around the front of the camp...
My brother (who was like 7 at the time) is fishing with my baby cousins bamboo fishing pole.. And it has no real.. Just a stick.. And a string with a hook on the end... Well.. He gets a little sun fish.. And he pulls it up out of the water.. Awful close to me! I tell him to get it away from me and of corse (he is a boy after all :roll he plops it on my head!!  it gets caught in my hair and starts flopping around on my cheek!! It was staring at me with it's creepy beady eye!  so I was screaming and laughing and trying not to tip the kayak over as I start drifting away from the dock while the fish is still in my hair and my brother can't get it out and my aunt is laughing too hard to do much LOL! My aunt did end up helping me and the fish was let go back into the lake and I smelt like a fish for the rest of the day


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

:lol: That's funny. What a naughty boy. 
I would probably be grossed out if that happened to me.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That is hilarious Skyla, I think that is the best one so far!!!!:laugh:


----------

